# My dog killed one of my chickens



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I found a few feathers this weekend and a chicken missing that was about 8 weeks old. I didn't know what got it but the feathers were in my backyard, so I suspected my dogs but we live by the bird of prey sanctuary. Well today I was out checking on some newly hatched chicks heard a commotion and my yellow lab had another chicken in its mouth. It died. Other than getting rid of the dog are there any other suggestion for stopping this behavior??? I have had chickens/chicks here since we lived here which is 6 years. He is 8 years old. I am so mad right now at him.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I wouldn't wanna get rid of either animal. Best suggestion is to keep him leashed or fenced in when he is outside. You could switch to him being an "indoor" dog that you take on walks and such. Other than him, you could fence in the chickens, and I think there are a few places that sell things that dogs don't like the smell of...


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

Shock collar everytime he messes with the chicks/chickens give him some shock therapy. We had the same problem with our brown lab. Now she does not go near them.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I agree. I wouldn't want to get rid of either. I know that my dogs would do bodily harm to my chickens and so I have a very secure fence for the chickens and they are well fed and happy.


----------



## boerlover (Jul 8, 2011)

I had the same problem with my dog Rascal. Here was my solution: Take your dog and put a leash on it. Take the dog with you holding the leash to where you keep your chickens use crop whip every time the dog stares or lunges to try to catch the chicken. When the dog lunges or stares hit the dog on the back with the crop whip and say a loud firm NO!!! :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you do the shock collar which should work for this situation be certain of a few things. 
1.Have him wear it a few days before you use it so he doesn't realize that the shock only happens after you put the collar on. I would have it off for those few days if left on and on the dog they can cause hair loss and abrasions where the prongs touch skin. 
2. You can zap him any time he makes a forward advancement toward the chickens. It works best if you can watch from out of the way around a corner or something so that he doesn't associate the zap to you. If he does he will learn to avoid the chickens when you are there and only attack them when you aren't around. 
3. If the dog has never had the collar used incorrectly before the lowest setting should work just fine. I see people that have them turned up as high as can go and due to overuse and incorrect timing the dogs become almost immune to it. 

Good luck! Hope he shapes up for you! I wonder what changed that made him do this after all these years?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If you have no collar and don't feel like spending the ridiculous amount of money they cost for just this issue I would suggest. 
1. Take him out there on the leash and with him in the proper position (not out ahead of you) Walk by the chickens. *Do you think he will react to them?* If he will be a step ahead of him. 
2. Jerk the leash forward towards the chickens. Jerk it hard and fast. He should lay down or back away. People are constantly pulling their dogs away from what the dog wants. That only makes the dog want it more. 
3. Once he gives and he will probably look up at you. Then you can tell him heal or whatever command you use and walk away with him. 
4. Walk back by a chicken again ready to act but most likely he will avoid them and either try to stay away from them or look to yo for direction in which case either just keep walking or give him a pat and walk away. 

Let us know how you solve the problem.


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

You can sometimes get shock collars fairly cheap on craigslist. The lab does not live here but sometimes gets watched here so she was not use to the chickens and was eating the babys. She got a hold of 7 one of them survived and is now partly crippled. We had to shock her a total of two times on level 40, goes up to 127. Have not had a problem with her since. Some people think shock collars are horrible, they are not if used properly a correction not a torture device.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

freckles said:


> Some people think shock collars are horrible, they are not if used properly a correction not a torture device.


I agree they are very useful tools when used correctly. I have unfortunately been witness to many horrid improper uses.

One time was at a pet convention and a training group called "Sit, Stay" was shocking the heck out of a dog and saying its name and telling it to sit. It was so sad and absolutely horrible. The poor dog had no clue what he was supposed to do and the timing of the trainer was just confusing the dog worse. She was lucky that I was out of state for this convention. Otherwise I would have proceeded to bring charges against her.

The company I work for are expert witness for dog bite and dog related cases and travel to testify and evaluate dogs. We also work in conjunction with NJSPCA in prosecuting dog trainers that use inhumane/incorrect methods to train. They call us and then we have to read the horrific accounts of cruelty that the dog owners testify to and explain to a judge why those methods are inhumane (I think a few of the judges have been ready to jump off the stand and use the techniques on the trainers.

There are a ton of dog trainers out there and most have no clue what they are doing! There are a bunch of owners out there that have much better behaved dogs than a ton of those trainers!


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

We have discussed a shock collar but he had an invisibe fence shock collar at one point because he kept jumping the fence. The dog has had issues since we got him. He also peed in the house the day that he killed the chicken. I really wonder if he is metally having issues. Anyways, there were times he would just walk out the gate if it was open with the fence shock collar on. When the system started going haywire and shocking him in the middle of the yard it didn't phase him, I just heard it beeping. 

1). I am looking of a new home for him
2). Going to put fencing on the backyard gate so that should eliminate the chickens from getting into my backyard. We have split rail with welded wire fencing on the yard except where the gates are.
3). Put him down

This is the order of options. Well okay 1 & 2 should be switched.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

It is possible that his age is affecting him. 

Some dogs on invisible fence have to be taught. Some will go thru the fenceline and get shocked and then not know how to get back in. Some just don't get it and have to be taught the boundary in other ways.


----------

